

French: The Most Productive People In The World - rtcoms
http://www.businessinsider.com/are-the-french-the-most-productive-people-in-the-world-2009-8

======
rtpg
One thing you don't have in France that I've seen in places like Japan is that
people can get home relatively early and _actually get a good night 's sleep_.
A seemingly universal trait of offices in Japan is at least one person napping
because they just collapse from fatigue and overwork.

------
dClauzel
Publishing an article about French productivity on July… That is so cute :)

In July and August, the huge majority of people here are taking 3 to 4 weeks
of vacations. Every company are slow, except for the
vacation/leisure/eating/etc ones.

